# I'm FURIOUS!



## CarmenJean (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay .... I managed to get some time to make M&P soaps the night before last, but with too many things going on, I made a total hash of the calculations, and put FAAAAR too much peppermint & lavender EO in it. O put more soap in, and I thought I'd fixed it.  

Been away the whole day, I've sat down next to where the soaps are, and I know they're too strong still. I can feel my eyes tingling. This means that I have to remelt the whole flaming batch into one, then remake eveything that I'd re-made last night, and will have loads left over. URGH. I am soooo rubbish at maths!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 4, 2009)

That's a bummer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Awww that bites , sorry that happened.

Kitn


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 4, 2009)

i like the way you talk


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 5, 2009)

That's annoying. I now stick to 1% so I don't have to do any hard math.  :wink:


----------



## CarmenJean (Sep 5, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> i like the way you talk



LOL Ta.


----------



## carillon (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't think you necessarily have to remelt things yet again.  If you save it and dice it/slice it up, you can put pieces of it into unscented soap, which would help tame the smell down a little.

If you know you put so much in it would eat someone's skin off, then sure it's not a good idea to re-use it in such a state, but if you're really only off a bit and it just the smell that's killing you, then you might get away with using pieces of it mixed in with other stuff.


----------



## ibariaSoap (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear~! I can definitely relate on the math thing. ugh.


----------

